# ATI Radeon hd 4800 series upgrade



## proyo (May 18, 2011)

hello im kind of new to gameing on my computer and was looking for a good gpu upgrade i currently have a ati radeon hd 4800 series.I was looking for a good upgrade but trying to keep it under $400. I have bin looking around doing research and i keep getting so many different ones to chose from, but most people recommend evga i was hopeng for some opinions on if evga is the best like every one is telling me to get or are there others within my budget i should get.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

We need to know the rest of your specs.

MB-CPU-RAM-PSU brand/wattage


----------



## proyo (May 18, 2011)

CPU-Intel core i7-920 Quad core processor
RAM-9gb
PSU-Liteon 450w


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you will need to upgrade the psu to get a better gpu.

Which 4800 is it?

Just a question why do you have 9GB of RAM?


----------



## proyo (May 18, 2011)

it is a 4850 and the cp when i got a few years ago came with 3gb i wanted to bump it up two 6gb and my friend had extra from his computer so i just put what ever he gave me in since it was free is that a bad thing having 9gb of ram?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well there is no need for more than 4GB ram unless you do high end video production or use high graphics applications like photoshop or do virtualisation. No app or game can use more than 3GB RAM anyway and its better to run in dual channel or tripple channel rather than single channel. What motherboard do you have?


----------



## proyo (May 18, 2011)

i know its a VIA motherboard but im not sure witch one it is im looking at it now and i dont see any indication of witch it is besides seeing the via logo is there a way to tell ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

is this a system you built yourself or is it a dell or something?

if its a dell or some other make just give us the model number of the pc if its one you built yourself and you cant remember what motherboard it is download cpu-z and it should tell you what the board is at the top of cpu-z when you run it.

if it is a dell or something then you may have a hard time upgrading it as OEM motherboards aren't really designed for upgrading.


----------



## proyo (May 18, 2011)

no i got this pc from a friend it is a its is a gateway Fx6800-01e


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

right well i dont need to know the motherboard then, you can upgrade the gpu but you will most certainly have to get a higher wattage psu too to handle any new card.

The psu you have at the moment is being pushed as it its you should run a psu with 550w minimum for any modern pci-e unit after which the wattage should be higher depending on the card your eventualy go for


----------



## proyo (May 18, 2011)

ok thank u for clearing that up just a few more questions i just wanted to know if i upgrade my psu to say like a 850 or 1000w is there any down side from having more wattage then i need for my new gpu and u also said i dont need 9gb of ram should i take some out so i only have 4 like u said will i lose any performance from my system since i only use this computer for gaming and doing basic stuff like web surfing and iTunes etc..


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The PC will only use the amount of power required.

Based on what card you decide to upgrade to you may not need 850 or 1000w.

The motherboard that you are using supports Triple-Channel DDR3


----------



## proyo (May 18, 2011)

ok thank u so much u saved me money and time i will do a exactly as u said thank u for your time


----------

